# Rag quilt question



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have finished sewing and snipping a baby rag quilt. When I wash it, should i do it by its self, or with towels, or just throw it in with cloths?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Mrs Whodunit here

Wash by itself and if possible drain the washing water out into the yard instead of your septic so it doesn't get clogged up.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely wash it by itself because if you put other clothes in with it they will have little strings all over them! And when you dry it don't forget to check the lint filter every 10 minutes, it fills up fast.


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

That is good advice about washing them by themselves and checking the lint filter often on the dryer!! I let them get dry, take the quilt outside and flap it until I am tired to get most of the remaining strings off and then stick it back in the dryer again for a little while. That will remove most of the strings!! I make lots of them.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

OH, no.. i hope I'm not too late... don't wash this in your home machine... I had a $90 service call to find this out. Take the little bugger over to the nearest laundramat and save yourself a bundle.

In a group of 8 women who got together to make these quilts, 5 of us had to get the washers worked on... that's too high a number for me.

dawn


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Easiest WAY TO WASH ONE AT HOME is to have a pillow case, Stuff it in the pillow case ( if a small blanket, like one in photo) use a scrunchy and close pillow case... then when washed/dried.. take said pillow case outside and SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE SENORIA!  Birds love the extra scraps!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I second the motion of taking to it a laundry mat to wash. A few years back, I held a class teaching how to make rag quilts and I told everyone there at least three times not to wash it in your home machine. One lady didn't listen and ended up having to buy a new washing machine!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, thats interesting about the machines. I've made five rag quilts and washed them at home and never had a problem with my washer.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats a pretty quilt Kand...gonna make another one? Are you hooked yet?!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya, Im hooked. I have some charm packs and jelly rolls i want to do something with. My daughter kept asking if it was for them, so I guess my next one will be for her, maybe for Christmas.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

That'll be a great Christmas present!!


----------

